# Childhood Chronic Illness Affects Future Income, Education, Career



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Childhood Chronic Illness Affects Future Income, Education, Career*Released: 1/27/2011 3:10 PM EST Source: Health Behavior News ServiceFebruary 1, 2011Childhood Chronic Illness Affects Future Income, Education, CareerBy Lisa Esposito, EditorHealth Behavior News ServiceToday, more children than ever survive serious chronic illness. Many thrive as young adults, but a large new study finds that for some, early illness can lead to fewer years of education, more joblessness and lower pay.The good news is that when they grow up, these kids are just as likely to blossom socially, enjoy romantic relationships and get married as healthy kids, finds the study in the Journal of Adolescent Health online.Researchers led by Gary Maslow, M.D., looked at two sets of interview data from the National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent Health. The more than 13,000 respondents were middle or high school students during the 1994-1995 school year.The study compared participants with childhood illnesses - cancer, heart disease, diabetes or epilepsy - with those who either became ill as adults or who had never had one of the four medical conditions.Full article >>Journal of Adolescent Health: visit http://www.jahonline.orgMaslow GR, et al. Growing up with a chronic illness: social success, educational/vocational distress. J Adol Health online, 2011.©2011 Newswise, Inc


----------

